# Gaming Laptop  GPU Temperatur zu hoch



## emix (11. April 2015)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Laptop clevo p170sm. Die Gpu gtx 780m erreicht im 3D Betrieb 93 Grad. Ich hab schon alles probiert um die Temp. zu senken, Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, Lüfter greinigt usw.
Gibt es sonst noch möglichkeiten die Temp.zu verbessern ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2015)

Nicht wirklich, die Grafikchips in Laptops sind nunmal bauartbedingt so heiß (93°C Spitzentemperatur sind aber kein Problem für die GPU).


----------



## emix (11. April 2015)

Das Problem ist das Die GPU ab 93°C 50% runtertaktet sonst wäre mir das auch egal


----------



## Alex555 (11. April 2015)

schon mal versucht, die Grafikkarte zu undervolten (nvidia inspector oder msi afterburner könnten vielleicht funktionieren) ? 
Undervolting bringt sehr viel Hitzeersparnis.


----------



## emix (11. April 2015)

Nein noch nicht und die Regler für die Core Voltage lassen sich nicht ändern die sind ausgeblendet (MSI Afterburner) auch bei Nvidia Inspector. Kann ich das irgendwo freischalten?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. April 2015)

emix schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht und die Regler für die Core Voltage lassen sich nicht ändern die sind ausgeblendet (MSI Afterburner) auch bei Nvidia Inspector. Kann ich das irgendwo freischalten?



Im MSI Afterburner kannst du unter "Settings" im ersten Reiter die Spannungsregelung und Spannungsüberwachung frei- bzw. einschalten


----------



## emix (11. April 2015)

Schon passiert aber die Regler bleiben trotzdem ausgeblendet


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2015)

Dann ist die Sapnnung der Karte Biosseitig gesperrt, sprich ohne tiefere Systemeingriffe kannst du sie nicht verändern.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (11. April 2015)

Hatte auch schon einen Laptop da war es normal wenn die Graffikarte sehr heiß wurde und sich abschaltet wegen Überhitzung.


----------



## emix (11. April 2015)

Sie schaltet nicht ab sie taktet nur runter


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Wo stellst du den Laptop zur Benutzung denn auf? Als welche unterlage?


----------



## emix (12. April 2015)

Auf dem Tisch. Hab auch einen Notebook Kühler Coolermaster Notepal x2 aber das ist der letzte Dreck.Die kühlleistung ist gleich null auch ohne Abdeckung von der unterseite des Notebooks.
Ich glaube ich besorge mir diese Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste Wärmeleitpaste 40 W/mK 1 g im Conrad Online Shop | 150326. Derzeit verwende ich die 0815 Paste vom Mediamarkt Coolermaster ICE1. Meiner meinung nach ist die nicht so gut


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Mh, ok, also ich hatte mal einige Zeit einen solchen Laptop (170er Clevo von Hawkforce) der war eigentlich relativ Kühl. Aber sobald der auf einem Tisch mit Tischdecke stand ging der auch in eine Heizungsfunktion.

Bist du sicher das du die WL nicht zu dick aufgetragen hast? Das ist ja auch oft das Problem mit der werkseitig aufgetragenen. Dort werden die Chips geradezu ertränkt.


----------



## emix (12. April 2015)

habs mehrmals versucht dick oder dünn. Aber wenn ich den Kühlkörper wegnehme dann bleibt fast nichts von der WLP übrig. Ich glaube eher dass sie verdunstet keine ahnung


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2015)

Vielleicht tatsächlich ne Mist Paste.

Habe mit Pasten wie AC MX4 oder Gelid Solution GC Extreme gute Erfahrungen.

Habe die MX4 auch mal auf einer Radeon R290X aufgebracht mit recht gutem Erfolg.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (14. April 2015)

Wenn ich an meinem Laptop spiele stell ich den immer auf 2 Drumsticks  bewirkt wunder....


----------



## emix (18. April 2015)

Hab gestern bei Conrad die WLP GC Extreme gekauft und aufgetragen. Vorher Temp. Bei GTA5 Gpu 94 und cpu 91-93. 

Nacher wider mit GTA5 Temp. Gpu 80-82 und Cpu 77-79.
Also die Paste bewirkt wunder.


----------

